# CVA wolf or Traditions Buckstalker?



## Chase4556 (Nov 16, 2013)

Looking to pick up a ML. Just needing a decent rifle to make 150yd shots or less on white tail. What are your thoughts on the CVA Wolf and the Traditions Buckstalker? Looks like prices are $210 and $160 respectively. 

After figuring out the load that which ever rifle likes, and I see accuracy out of these rifles that will make it possible to take deer at 150yds or less? Obviously they are not top of the line, and I don't expect 1" or less groups. I don't know if I will enjoy ML or not, although I expect I will, and I don't want to drop a lot of money into it only to find I don't enjoy it. 

Thanks for any input. Here are the links to the rifles in question.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/cva-wolf-153-50-break-action-muzzleloader/pid-794453?N=39632048 < CVA wolf

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/tra...break-open-muzzleloader/pid-451161?N=39632048 < Traditions Buckstalker


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 16, 2013)

The Wolf will prolly shoot 1" groups when you find the load it likes.  Mine likes 250 grain TC Shockwaves ahead of 2X50 grain 777 pellets.


----------



## Chase4556 (Nov 16, 2013)

And you would say its a decently made rifle?

What type of scope would you recommend? I am partial to the price and quality of the Nikon Prostaffs. Thoughts?


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 16, 2013)

Scope is your choice.  I've got a 1.5X5 Simmons on mine.  I like the compact scopes.  I think the Wolf is one of the best values out there.


----------



## icdedturkes (Nov 16, 2013)

CVA Woof is a dang solid gun for the money the GFs father has one.. There are some QC problems with the CVAs I have but a solid gun for the money.. 

IF you work up a load with loose 777 or Blackhorn you should be able to attain 150 yard accuracy.. 

As for scope the Pro Staff are a pretty decent piece of glass..


----------

